# URL aufrufen und per get etwas übergeben



## lernen (17. Sep 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, ich möchte eine URL aufrufen und dieser per GET etwas übergeben.


Wie mache ich das? Wie rufe ich die Web-seite auf und übergebe ihr die daten per GET.


Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## @x.l (17. Sep 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol#HTTP_GET

#edit:


			
				lernen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie mache ich das? Wie rufe ich die Web-seite auf und übergebe ihr die daten per GET.


Also "Die" Website kenn ich nicht... und ich nutz immer den Browser für sowas!


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2007)

Du machst einen Webbrowser auf und gibst die URL nebst parametern ein, fertig.


----------



## Guest (17. Sep 2007)

nein ich brauch das in java und ich sehe da auch nixx grafisches...

also, ich möchte nicht per GET sorry sondern per POST etwas mit übergeben.
Nun habe ich da schon etwas gelesen, und bissel was gefunden mit URLConnection etc.
leider fehlt mir immer noch das Verständnis welchen aufbau das ganze haben soll.


Bitte gebt mir ein beispiel!

DAnke


----------



## Freddy01010 (17. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Hier findest Du ein Tutorial zu dem Bereich URL:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/networking/urls/index.html


----------



## tuxedo (17. Sep 2007)

Und mit der Boardsuche kriegst du sicher auch genug Beispiele. Das Thema hatten wir schon oft.

Und schau mal hier: http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.net/Post.html (hat mit google keine 30 sekunden gedauert).


----------



## Drake (18. Sep 2007)

Hallo

meine Empfehlung wäre der Jakarta Httpclient, einfach zu handhaben und dabei sehr effektiv. Ob einfaches auslesen von Informationen aus geschlossenen Benutzerbereichen oder zur Umsetzung eines umfangreichen Bots.

Doch leider wirst du sonst nicht sehr viel Hilfe erwarten können, solange du dich so schwammig ausdrückst, dass man darauf schließen kann dein Vorhaben sei nicht wirklich koscher, alternativ kannst du dich natürlich etwas detailierter mitteilen.

mfg
Drake in der schönsten Tageszeit, von vielen auch Feierabend genannt


----------

